
Zimbabwe Doesn’t Have Its Own Currency and Bitcoin Is Surging - tpatke
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-15/bitcoin-surges-in-zimbabwe-after-military-moves-to-seize-power
======
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15704490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15704490)

------
themango
yea and they're in the middle of a freaking coupe...maybe this is the only way
to safely store/transport money in the region?

